# Adobe Audition: Pitchshifting nicht ohne knattern im Sound möglich..?



## IronsteffL (30. September 2005)

Guten Abend!
Also in meinem Parallelpost habe ich wegen Premiere gefragt, jetzt geht es um Audition: Ich mache einen Animationsfilm und spreche auch den Hauptcharakter, allerdings soll dessen Stimme monotoner und ein wenig tiefer klingen als meine eigene. Ich hab mich schon dran versucht (Der Work-in-Progress-Trailer: http://www.more4pc.de/room/jld_trailer.wmv oder aber der September Teaser http://winnetou.lcd.lu/~oinet033k/alainzenner/Divers/Jimbo_Teaser_Sep.wmv), wobei mir die Stimme auch sehr gut gefällt. Allerdings knattert der Sound sehr stark, vor allem bei S, F und ähnlichen Klängen. Ich kenne mich halt mit Audioediting überhaupt nicht aus, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dieses Knattern, Zischen oder wie man es auch nennen mag weg zu bekommen? Habe es schon mit der Störgeräuschminderung versucht, allerdings ohne Erfolg.
Gruß,
SteffL


----------



## IronsteffL (6. November 2005)

Ich entschuldige mich schonmal, aber ich muss das hier bumpen, da es sehr wichtig ist. Gibt es keine Möglichkeit, den Sound so zu glätten, dass kein Knattern oder Zischen mehr zu hören ist?
Gruß,
SteffL


----------



## chmee (8. November 2005)

Eine "um Ecken gedachte" Lösung wäre :
1. Die Samplingfrequenz der Audio-Datei nach unten ändern ohne Antialiasing.
( Dadurch entsteht eine langsamer abgespielte Originalversion ohne Reinrechnen)
zB von 44,1 auf 40kHz --> ca -10% 
2. Diese dann TimeStretch'en --> wieder 10%

--> Edit/ Adjust SampleRate.. und Effect/TimePitch/Stretch..

Testen, ich arbeite nicht mit Audition..

Oder Fach-Software angucken:
élastiquePRO/Soloist, Chronostream etc..

mfg chmee


----------

